# Case Labs TH10, 4way classifed, gtx590s and water cooling



## Juggalo23451 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Intel Lanfest Colorado 2012 Case Mod winner (th10)*

*Intel Lanfest Colorado 2012 Case Mod winner (th10)*





pgs 44-25
Intel Lanfest Colorado 2012 Case Mod winner (th10)
http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalEditions/Default.aspx

Alright guys I will be doing an upgrade soon.
Case- *Case Labs TH10* Click on case labs colored in blue to see pics
Specs of build
Evga 4 way classified
Intel 970 ordered
2 gtx590s
Muskin ram 6-12gig
2tb wd caviar black
ssd 128 crucial c300
psu 1500 silverstone

Water cooling
primochill Orange 1/2x 3/4 tubing
Primochill White Tubing 1/2x 3/4 tubing
enzotech compression fittings 1/2x3/4
2 MCP35X pump
*Koolance 402x2 reservoir - run pumps in series Changed to XSPC Dual bay res for two pumps*
White HK
Koolance water blocks
Koolance sli adapter
2 RX 480 rads
1850 Gentle typhoons pull
ek 4 way classified water block
 loop order will go
res-pump-rad-gpu-gpu-rad-cpu-chipset-res

Reason I have the chipset last is because it has the most restriction


----------



## Juggalo23451 (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK0uCTDpqAk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCsDhtAQmAk&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkOw_pQbMYw
























only temp still needs work





*GPU TEMPS* in vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aukq8l7AhKc
load temp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A8wOzQnKMc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o13iKXvY10w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vU-H8bf0U6M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oHrl-maH9s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkFDW6aE2Io
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3whaNMk6eAc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZFhQI7j3KQ
MY PSU White OMG 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_AlAuhIZ00
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L15uVMYgk9o





















*NEW LOOP*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfpeQ0cj79o












































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7smRFYGcbI


----------



## Juggalo23451 (Jul 14, 2011)

Just showing you guys my markvantage score
4.5ghz on cpu, gpus 700core linked with shader 1900memory 
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3315724

I had my bios modded my gtx590s stock was  gpu0 .912 and gpu1 .938 on each Graphics card
Now the voltage is .963 on all gpu cores


----------



## Juggalo23451 (Jul 14, 2011)

Final pics of the build will be posted here


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jul 14, 2011)

man, thats an expensive setup yoiu have there lol.  That case must be friggin huge as all your stuff looks tiny in there...

Are those those 9800GT's?     Uuuum  no, they are GTX590's.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome case.  I've been dreaming about getting a Case Labs M8 for months.


----------



## Juggalo23451 (Jul 14, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> man, thats an expensive setup yoiu have there lol.  That case must be friggin huge as all your stuff looks tiny in there...
> 
> Are those those 9800GT's?     Uuuum  no, they are GTX590's.



Yep two of them


----------



## Juggalo23451 (Jul 14, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Awesome case.  I've been dreaming about getting a Case Labs M8 for months.



Jim from case labs cut down the prices a bit on his computer cases


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks, I haven't checked on them lately.  $359 is a damn good price, makes it hard to believe that some pay much more for a lot less case.


----------



## Juggalo23451 (Jul 14, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Thanks, I haven't checked on them lately.  $359 is a damn good price, makes it hard to believe that some pay much more for a lot less case.



That is my thinking


----------



## t_ski (Jul 14, 2011)

I want to see a close-up pic of the GPU's with waterblocks on, please.


----------



## Juggalo23451 (Jul 14, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I want to see a close-up pic of the GPU's with waterblocks on, please.



Check out the video links to see the cards close up.


----------



## Juggalo23451 (Oct 19, 2011)

Updated


----------



## Huddo93 (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks awesome  wish I had the money / opportunity to build a rig like that 

Awesome work, colour scheme works really well even with the red and black board 

10 outta 10 if I was to rate it!


----------



## Juggalo23451 (Nov 10, 2011)

Huddo93 said:


> Looks awesome  wish I had the money / opportunity to build a rig like that
> 
> Awesome work, colour scheme works really well even with the red and black board
> 
> 10 outta 10 if I was to rate it!



Thank you


----------



## Juggalo23451 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just letting you guys know I won the Intel Lanfest Case Mod Competition by cpu in Colorado


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 23, 2012)

Whats going on Juggalo! I remember seeing a lot of your work over at OCN years back. This is mocha989 if you even remember that user haha.


----------



## Maban (Oct 23, 2012)

I have to ask. What's the point of using a 4-way Classy with just two cards?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

Pretty dammed amazing it turned out very well in the end, great job!


----------



## Juggalo23451 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you


----------

